# BOO dirt - the newest Covid cure!



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2021)

In case you haven't seen or heard about this amazing new breakthrough, here it is for your enlightenment. 

https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow...axxers-are-literally-eating-dirt-127786565699


----------

